
Why colleges must change how they teach calculus - noch
http://theconversation.com/why-colleges-must-change-how-they-teach-calculus-90679
======
jaclaz
As always I may well be wrong, but the "rope around the equator" example seems
like not involving calculus at all, I would call it "elementary geometry".

If anyone at UNI has issues answering correctly that question there are much
more serious problems in mid and high school.

